# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  Cách để chụp ảnh đẹp bằng smartphone

## lucasyeah12345

Tư thế chụp ảnh tốt, canh sáng chuẩn và sử dụng các phần mềm chỉnh sửa hợp lý là những cách để có một bức ảnh đẹp bằng smartphone.



Sửa đổi thông số mặc định: Các chế độ mặc định thường đem lại chất lượng hình chụp tốt nhưng không phải lúc nào cũng đẹp. Trong một số điều kiện đặc biệt, người dùng nên chuyển sang chế độ thủ công và tự thay đổi thông số như ISO, tốc độ màn chập, cân bằng trắng và phơi sáng để tạo ra bức ảnh đẹp nhất.



Tư thế chụp ảnh tốt, canh sáng chuẩn và sử dụng các phần mềm chỉnh sửa hợp lý là những cách để có một bức ảnh đẹp bằng smartphone.
Cach de chup anh dep bang smartphone hinh anh 1 
Sửa đổi thông số mặc định: Các chế độ mặc định thường đem lại chất lượng hình chụp tốt nhưng không phải lúc nào cũng đẹp. Trong một số điều kiện đặc biệt, người dùng nên chuyển sang chế độ thủ công và tự thay đổi thông số như ISO, tốc độ màn chập, cân bằng trắng và phơi sáng để tạo ra bức ảnh đẹp nhất.
Cach de chup anh dep bang smartphone hinh anh 2 
Tư thế chụp ảnh tốt: Một trong những kỹ thuật chủ yếu để giảm nhòe ảnh là cầm điện thoại ổn định. Để tay duỗi hoặc xa cơ thể sẽ khiến điện thoại dễ bị rung. Cách tốt nhất để giữ điện thoại ổn định bằng cách tỳ khuỷu tay lên hông hoặc sử dụng chân máy.



Không sử dụng zoom kỹ thuật số: Khả năng phóng to kỹ thuật số trên điện thoại không thể mang lại bức ảnh tầm gần với chất lượng như hình chụp thông thường được. Để đơn giản chỉ cần chụp bức ảnh bình thường, sau đó cắt phần muốn phóng to ra. Tuy nhiên, các mẫu smartphone gần đây như iPhone X hay Galaxy S8 với ống kính thứ 2 cho phép zoom quang học 2x lại đem đến chất lượng ảnh chụp phóng to tốt và đầy đủ.



Chụp nhiều ảnh liên tiếp: Những mẫu smartphone thường có bộ nhớ lớn, vì vậy việc chụp nhiều ảnh liên tiếp sẽ không gây trở ngại. Việc này cho phép người dùng lựa ra tấm ảnh tốt nhất để sử dụng. Bên cạnh đó, điện thoại thông minh còn tích hợp tính năng ghép nhiều ảnh chụp vào một hình để tạo ra sản phẩm đẹp nhất. Một số khác cung cấp khả năng lựa ra bức ảnh đẹp nhất trong chuỗi hình đã chụp.



Chỉnh sửa sau khi chụp: Khâu cuối cùng của một bức ảnh đẹp luôn là chỉnh sửa. Hiện nay, nhiều ứng dụng trên iOS và Google Play Store có thể hỗ trợ công đoạn này. Ngoài ra, người dùng cũng có thể sử dụng các phần mềm chuyên nghiệp hơn như Lightroom hoặc Photoshop trên máy tính.



Chụp ảnh RAW: Hiện nay, nhiều smartphone đã hỗ trợ người dùng chụp những bức ảnh RAW. Ảnh RAW là những bức hình chưa qua chỉnh sửa, cho phép người dùng tinh chỉnh sâu hơn so với định dạng JPEG cơ bản. Nếu có ý định chỉnh sửa ảnh chuyên nghiệp, việc lựa chọn chụp hình RAW sẽ rất cần thiết.



Dùng ứng dụng Google Camera: Cách này dành riêng cho những mẫu smartphone chạy hệ điều hành Android. Google Camera có khả năng xử lý sau chụp rất tốt giúp đem lại những tấm hình đẹp hơn so với ứng dụng Máy ảnh tích hợp sẵn trên điên thoại.



Canh sáng chuẩn: Các cảm biến của điện thoại thường không hoạt động tốt khi gặp điều kiện tối nên cần đảm bảo chủ thể đủ sáng. Khi chụp ảnh, hướng sáng nên nằm phía sau điện thoại và chiều thẳng lên chủ thể, tránh đi trực tiếp vào ống kính. Người dùng cũng có thể sử dụng các tấm phản chiếu như một tờ giấy trắng để điều chỉnh hướng sáng vào đối tượng cách hợp lý.

----------


## lucasyeah12345

> Cám ơn bác thớt chia sẻ nhé, rất hữu ích với e


Góp một chút hữu ích cho mấy bác để ai củng có thể làm một Photograper cho riêng mình và cho người yêu nữa  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Caesarbm, totobm

----------

